# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Slight Bow in Laundry Benchtop

## kkeoghan

I am renovating my house and have moved my laundry. It is only small & consists basically of an 800mm trough cabinet, a 600mm front loader and a 900mm broom cupboard in that order.
I have put a 1400mm bench over the trough cabinet and front loader that starts at a wall and ends at the broom cupboard. This bench is from bunnings & was 2400mm which i cut down to size. i have had the bench for a couple of years and it developed a slight bow in it. My builder who is renovating my bathroom says i need to put in a wedge under the bench to bring the bow out as its not square and could be affectting the trough cabinet etc. I understand its not perfect, but is there any real need to have it 100% straight? and if so what are the easiest ways to do it (other than buying another $200 bench?)

----------


## ibuildbenches

Unless it affects water drainage or holds water etc and you dont mind looking at it, then leave it.

----------


## kkeoghan

Thanks Matt - i didnt think it would be too big a drama, but just wanted to make sure.

----------


## r3nov8or

I think your builder wants more work in your place...

----------


## kkeoghan

lol - no, he has actually given me some tips and put him self out of work! - he is a brother of a mate of mine, and i think he just wants to make sure everything is perfect on the site, even if its not his work

----------

